# Increase chest size



## lke45 (Aug 29, 2011)

What are your opinions about what makes the chest grow best? I have tried dumbbells first instead of flat bench and cable flyes seem to be stimulating me as well, but I would like to know what helps you more.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 30, 2011)

lke45 said:


> What are your opinions about what makes the chest grow best? I have tried dumbbells first instead of flat bench and cable flyes seem to be stimulating me as well, but I would like to know what helps you more.



I like bench press barbell and DB's at a slight incline. Also I like to use decline too.


----------



## skeoch (Aug 30, 2011)

lke45 said:


> What are your opinions about what makes the chest grow best? I have tried dumbbells first instead of flat bench and cable flyes seem to be stimulating me as well, but I would like to know what helps you more.



Diet


----------



## kevin (Sep 1, 2011)

Narrow grip Decline bench helps me. Flat bench doesn't seem to be as effective.


----------



## BritishBulldog (Sep 6, 2011)

I always lift real heavy fewer reps..............seems to work for me


----------



## alfred (Sep 8, 2011)

lke45 said:


> What are your opinions about what makes the chest grow best? I have tried dumbbells first instead of flat bench and cable flyes seem to be stimulating me as well, but I would like to know what helps you more.




I usually do incline dumbells, flat dumbbells and dumbbells flyes.   Then I dropped the flyes and I started doing weighted dips chest style.This is what works for my chest


----------



## drob29 (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin said:


> Narrow grip Decline bench helps me. Flat bench doesn't seem to be as effective.



weighted dips as well. Most guys at my gym skip decline or dips, and most of the guys at my guy dont look like me either. Conicedence? nope...


----------



## foreigner (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin said:


> Narrow grip Decline bench helps me. Flat bench doesn't seem to be as effective.



Ditto


----------

